# Hard Water First Ice Expo Nov 13 & 14th, meet the IFBT.



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Where: Gander Mountain Store - Fargo, ND

Date: 11/13/10 - 11/14/10

* *Gander Mountain Hard Water First Ice Expo* 
Fargo. ND Nov, 13th and 14th 
Saturday the 13th 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM 
Sunday the 14th 12 Noon to 6:00 PM *
_* This event is Open & Free to the public *_










Come meet the _Extreme Bikini Ice Fishing Team_ and be the first to get your hands on there _2011 BIKINI ICE FISHING TEAM CALENDAR_, posters, and Team T-Shirts at Gander Mountain Saturday Nov, 13th from 10am - 4pm.










Team Members of the *Extreme Bikini Ice Fishing Team* will be there to autograph them for you!

https://docs.google.com/present/view?id ... 34fn9s7vhj

Saturday and Sunday is packed full of special guests and Pro Staff Team members, and product representatives. This gives you an excellent opportunity to see and pick up loads of tips from the Pro's.

See all the new hot ice shacks, new on ice apparel, and ice fishing tackle out for 2011 Hard Water Season.

Along with the IFBT, many other special guests will be in the store participating in the event all weekend. You will get face to face interaction with the Pro's all weekend. 
*
*Special on the air broadcast live from Gander Mountain with KFGO "The Mighty 790" and the "Mike McFeely Show". *

Pro Staff, Product Specialists, Guides, and fishing industry representatives to appear live on the floor all weekend.

*
* Brian "Bro" Brosdahl Team Frabill, Team StrikeMaster, Team Hummingbird. 
*Jason Green - Team Northland Tackle
*Korey Kirschenmann - "Kirsch's Outdoor Products", NDTRAX, MNTRAX, TRAX Google Earth, Demo and more.
*Tony Mariotti - Team Vexilar & Team UOA Pro Staff
*Don Lincoln - Team Wilcraft and Team StrikeMaster
*Ed "Backwater Eddy" Carlson - Team Salmo USA/Canada, Team Vexilar, Team Frabill
*Jiffy Rep and Demo's
*StrikeMaster Rep and Demo's
*Wayne Benbo - Fish's Sporting Toys Ice Saws
*And even more surprise guests...so don't miss out!*

*( Event Specific unadvertised "Store Specials" and "Hot Buys" on ice gear and tackle will appear all weekend along with current sales ad's. Any special event sales opportunities will run only on November 13th and 14th, and only at the Fargo Gander Mountain location. )

Hope to see you there, it will be fun!


----------

